# Console advice



## Alex8 (Mar 19, 2017)

Hey guys,

So I’ve offered to help at a gaming tournament at uni and was wondering what the best console would be? Have found a couple to rent off Fat Lama and will probably go for a football game and then another one like Call of Duty or GTA. Any suggestions on whether I should go for a PS4 or Xbox 360 (there are other ones too on there if you think something else could work?).

Not really a gamer if I’m honest so just want something easy to set up and that is better for one on one. Any advice would be much appreciated!

Thanks

Alex


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 19, 2017)

if you aren't really a gamer you should do the snacks. Which may or may not be spam on crackers.


----------



## Athos (Mar 19, 2017)

Why would someone who isn't a gamer be involved with running a gaming tournament? Just a pretext for spam, I suspect.


----------



## Saul Goodman (Mar 19, 2017)

Made from 100% spam


----------

